# Who wants to cry with me?...



## TommyZman (Sep 10, 2006)

My good friend just got back from Turks and Caicos and surprises me with ten magnificent sticks from below. All of them different and each one more oily and beautiful than the other... Hoyo DC (my fave) Monte#2, Edmundo, RC Churchill, Robiana Vega Belicoso, Punch DC, Qual Dorsay Churchill, Bolivar Gigante, Bolivar Belicoso, and Cohiba Siglo Edicion Limitada.

So I put them in a separate humidor I have to let new Cubanos breate a little - about 3 weeks. OK...everyone's mouth is watering, right...

I open the humidor this weekend and... GOD DAMNED BEETLE HOLES in four of them!

What do you think about the other six? Do I separate them to see what happens?

My first reaction was the same as when Blutarsky watched the case of beer break in the garage in animal house.

Gimme your best thoughts fellas. 

Sad, very sad...
Tommy Z.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Freeze all of them. It won't kill the eggs, but it sure as hell will kill any that are crawling around.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Being a noob I dont know what to do..... sorry to hear about your loss....


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Burn 'em.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I freeze everything - does not matter if I order them, pick them up at a B&M or they are gifts - into the freezer they go.

Better safe than sorry -


Ron


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Separate the ones w/out any holes then you've got to decide if you want to freeze them. Check this out: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3207&highlight=freeze
As for the other cigars, I'd just fire them up and smoke em. Beatles are filled w/protein right?  Try to keep the temp down around your humidor. I keep mine right next to the air conditioning vent.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> Burn 'em.


With every inch of ash, you hear some of the buggers scream. :w

Seriously, though, freeze them. I forget the exact procedure. But there are some recent-ish posts that lay out how long at what temperatures they need to remain frozen, how to transition them back to room temp, and how to get the humidity back up to where it should be.

~d.

Edit: That link that StudentSmoker posted is great -- not the one I remember seeing recently, but the exact same kind of information. Good link.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> With every inch of ash, you hear some of the buggers scream. :w...


I thought it was more of a popping sound... like popcorn!

BTW, unless these sticks came from a LCDH, there's a good chance they're not all they claim to be: in which case no great loss.


----------



## TommyZman (Sep 10, 2006)

Ah the poor bastards..we lost Eddie, Qualie, Romeo & Monte in the tragedy... all new but dear friends to me.

I think I'll burn them in effigy.

Thanx for the freezing advice. I thought that was best.
But does freezing effect the oils in the leaf at all?

-TZ


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> BTW, unless these sticks came from a LCDH, there's a good chance they're not all they claim to be: in which case no great loss.


:tpd: 
I had thought that myself.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

What's a _Cohiba Siglo Edicion Limitada_. Is that a new one?


----------



## TommyZman (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes to LCDH.

Sorry, Siglo was a mistake. I actually have two of those in the metal tubes. Waiting for the right occasion to fire them up.

I meant the big fat-ass Limitada Edicion. It is huge, dark, and oily. Kind of like the Refridgerator Perry of cigars.

Again I ask if anyone knows... does freezing effect the oils in the leaf in any way?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Have you noticed that there are threads here other than the ones you start yet?:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

TommyZman said:


> Again I ask if anyone knows... does freezing effect the oils in the leaf in any way?


I can't tell the difference in taste between a cigar that has spent time in the freezer and one that has not and neither can a number of people who have smoked cigars for far longer than I have. In fact, I can't think of anyone whose opinion I respect who claims to be able to tell a difference (maybe there is, I just can't think of one offhand).

Hasn't this been covered on CW?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

burninator said:


> Burn 'em.


:tpd: burn'em all


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

yea freeze them all, Ive never been able to taste a difference either


----------



## TommyZman (Sep 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Have you noticed that there are threads other than the ones you start yet?:r


Say what you will my new moderator friend, but in a day and a half my 5 threads have close to 3,000 views. (Many of them bitch slaps across my head of course


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

TommyZman said:


> Say what you will my new moderator friend, but in a day and a half my 5 threads have close to 3,000 views. (Many of them bitch slaps across my head of course


Oh yeah, well when I caused a ten-car pile-up on the freeway during rush hour yesterday, everybody stopped to look at me. I think they like me.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

TommyZman said:


> Say what you will my new moderator friend, but in a day and a half my 5 threads have close to 3,000 views. (Many of them bitch slaps across my head of course


Thought so. Thanks for clearing up the confusion.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

TommyZman said:


> Say what you will my new moderator friend, but in a day and a half my 5 threads have close to 3,000 views. (Many of them bitch slaps across my head of course


I dont ever remember counting how many views my threads have gotten...

sorry about the beetles


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I dont ever remember counting how many views my threads have gotten...


Thats what happens when it's not "all about you" backwoods. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## TommyZman (Sep 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Thought so. Thanks for clearing up the confusion.


Yesterday my kids were like "Why are you sitting behind the computer all day on a Sunday?"

I said, "Daddy's getting his initiation beat-down, kids."

Took a few hits of Percoset just to get through the postings.

But I feel much better today. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dude, your pushing your luck here. If I were you I would keep my mouth shut for a little while, use the search button, and stop starting threads that have been covered before.


----------



## TommyZman (Sep 10, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Dude, your pushing your luck here. If I were you I would keep my mouth shut for a little while, use the search button, and stop starting threads that have been covered before.


I was sharing a disappointing incident with my Cuban cigar suprise gift from a friend - one that I know everyone here can relate to - and then I was joking with Da Klugs about his post to me.

Telling me to shut my mouth is just downright nasty and uncalled for.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

YOU right articles for cigar magazine right? have a cigar blog right? ANd you dont know the answer to a beetle problem?  

Cuba has been freezing cigars for the past year, most good vendors freeze cigars prior to shipping. so the answer is NO it does not affect the oils or the cigars - if done correctly.


----------



## TommyZman (Sep 10, 2006)

mr.c said:


> YOU right articles for cigar magazine right? have a cigar blog right? ANd you dont know the answer to a beetle problem?
> 
> Cuba has been freezing cigars for the past year, most good vendors freeze cigars prior to shipping. so the answer is NO it does not affect the oils or the cigars - if done correctly.


There are different theories on freezing that I've read - and "if done correctly" is super important. Obviously there are some super knowedgeable people in here. Just because I "write" doesn't mean I know all the answers. The blog is on men's issues, not soley cigars, but thank you for asking.

Thanx for the answer on the freezing. I appreciate it.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Finely chop:
all the damaged cigars
1 large onion
3 cloves garlic
1 bell pepper

In a mixing bowl beat well 6 eggs
Combine all ingredients
In an iron skillet over med-high heat add 3 tbls E.V.O.O.
Pour in mixture and make an omlette

Add salty tears to taste and enjoy!!

Yields: 3-4 servings (1 if you're really upset)

Tip: Best if eaten cold, while nude, in front of a mirror and wearing a helmet

Bon Apetit!!





Peace




ps you do have plenty of mirrors right?


----------



## TommyZman (Sep 10, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Finely chop:
> all the damaged cigars
> 1 large onion
> 3 cloves garlic
> ...


Hey Marino...Now THAT is some funny stuff.
(FYI: I wear my hockey helmet all day long.)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Thats what happens when it's not "all about you" backwoods.
> 
> :ms NCRM


What!-Wait a minute here-I thought it *was* all about backwoods...I'm going to go view another thread about 300 times.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

TommyZman said:


> Yes to LCDH.


Huh! I didn't know there was one in the T&C. Did it just open?


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Thats what happens when it's not "all about you" backwoods.
> 
> :ms NCRM


:r Yeah Ego is a B#$%h.

Look at me! Look at me!

CBF:w


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> What's a _Cohiba Siglo Edicion Limitada_. Is that a new one?


:tpd: 
I have not laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

TommyZman said:


> Say what you will my new moderator friend, but in a day and a half my 5 threads have close to 3,000 views. (Many of them bitch slaps across my head of course


Grasshopper, when you have discovered and used the search function then it will be time for you to post.

o


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey tommy, just a warning, its only a matter of time before paulmac and a few others descend down on you. Its best to not shake the branches too much, I think Ive heard rumblings from them in the nearby bushes.

Its taken less before.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

TommyZman said:


> My good friend just got back from Turks and Caicos and surprises me with ten magnificent sticks from below. Tommy Z.


:r Thats a good one Tommy! With all the lies and bullsh!t you spout its hard to believe you have any friends! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

stormin said:


> :r Thats a good one Tommy! With all the lies and bullsh!t you spout its hard to believe you have any friends! :r


Damn, beat me too it!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

There is a button called "search".....:2


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I wish I was a manly man.........I guess for now I will stick to my livestock.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I wish I was a manly man.........I guess for now I will stick to my livestock.


Oh I assure you that we have plenty of "Men's Men here @ CS.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I wish I was a manly man.........I guess for now I will stick to my livestock.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

We can all learn a lesson from this one. Smoke em' if you got em'.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I would separate the stogies and start smoking them even if there were beetles in them. If the others don't develop beetles let them sit for a while. Hopefully they are all legit. The Bahamas are well known for fakes. I will be there in Nov. and will be bringing my own.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

etenpenny said:


> Hey tommy, just a warning, its only a matter of time before paulmac and a few others descend down on you. Its best to not shake the branches too much, I think Ive heard rumblings from them in the nearby bushes.
> 
> Its taken less before.


Indeed. Although Pauly as been surprisingly restrained as of late


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

o 

things are getting spicy.

Speaking of beetles, while at my B&M I discovered some beetles (outside our humidor thankfully) in a couple of flavored machine made minature tins.

Scared the Bejesus out of us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

These beetle threads _almost_ make me want to pull the two coolidors out, slide the seven trays out of each of my larger humis, pour out the cigars in the remaining three chest type humis, and fondl.. er....examine each individual stick. That would take too long!

I have had two incidences of beetles in the last two years, confined to a single cigar each time. I tend to NOT fixate on the possibilities (too many other things to stress over, already). I simply take the offending stick outside, patch the hole if it is large enough to demand attention, and then proceed to smoke the stick normally. I figure if there were any beetles, they would have already bored out of the stick. If they are just larva, then there is no difference than what I smoke every day, since all cigars probably have larva in them (hopefully inactive or dead).

Hell, I actually ate a bug last night while smoking a Padillia. Sucked that bugger right down my throat when taking a breath! I happen to believe that we probably eat all sorts of bugs/bug parts in every meal that we are not aware of. If consuming bugs in one form or another bothered me, I would weigh 150 lbs instead of 250 lbs!!!!:r

But then again, spiders and snakes do not bother me, either. And I do realize that many people have differing feelings towards what they eat/consume than I do, so I won't offer up any beetle casserole recipes!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> <snip>...so I won't offer up any beetle casserole recipes!!


Insects as Human Food

How about some Spider and Eyeball Snacks...


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Well back in TommyZ's day Men were Men and sheep ran scared.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> Well back in TommyZ's day Men were Men and sheep ran scared.


:r OMFG :r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> Well back in TommyZ's day Men were Men and sheep ran scared.


Priceless.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Insects as Human Food
> 
> How about some Spider and Eyeball Snacks...


Man, you are just sick!!

Thanks for the links, hee, hee, hee!!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

TommyZman said:


> Say what you will my new moderator friend, but in a day and a half my 5 threads have close to 3,000 views. (Many of them bitch slaps across my head of course


Who Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you???????????????

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

As I have been reading these posts by Mr. TommyZman I cannot help but think that this is probably not the real Tommy Z of said magazine. If it is he is not representing himself or his magazine well. I do not dislike your posts Tommy Z. I think sometimes you come off a bit strong and maybe you shoot from the hip a bit too much, but you are entertaining. However.... If you were to contribute to others topics instead of just posting your own, I think it would go a long way. Just my :2 

Carry on everyone.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

RONINDICE said:


> As I have been reading these posts by Mr. TommyZman I cannot help but think that this is probably not the real Tommy Z of said magazine. If it is he is not representing himself or his magazine well. I do not dislike your posts Tommy Z. I think sometimes you come off a bit strong and maybe you shoot from the hip a bit too much, but you are entertaining. However.... If you were to contribute to others topics instead of just posting your own, I think it would go a long way. Just my :2
> 
> Carry on everyone.


I'm glad you said that, Mike, 'cause I thought it was just me. What better way to smear someone's reputation than to set up a fake blog and start conspicuously shilling it?

On the whole, though, I've decided to 80% certainty that the TommyZ of the blog, Cigar Weekly, Club Stogie, and Cigar Magazine are all one and the same. The guy seems to be in full-time marketing and is trying to develop a sideline as a cigar expert. What he hasn't realized yet is that there are several people who post here regularly-we can all think or three or four, I'm sure-who have obviously forgotten more about cigars than he will ever know.

It's a shame to think that as long as he sees the jungle as just an arena for self-promotion, he'll miss out on all that accumulated knowledge, experience, and good fellowship.

Maybe if he read a couple of threads he didn't start himself he'd enjoy his time here a bit more, too.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TommyZman said:


> Yes to LCDH.
> 
> Sorry, Siglo was a mistake. I actually have two of those in the metal tubes. Waiting for the right occasion to fire them up.
> 
> ...


Its a hell of a good smoke, have had a few over the past few months


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

o 

This is getting heated, which is coincdentally the opposite to what you should do with beetle infected cigars. see what i did there??


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Baric said:


> o
> 
> This is getting heated, which is coincdentally the opposite to what you should do with beetle infected cigars. see what i did there??


Yes Baric, and I like where your head is at!!


----------

